# My baby has a big head?!



## babyno9

This is what my doctor told me today!

I went there for something totally unrelated and she commented that my baby's head looked big! :shock:

She measured it and it was 45cm, he is 7 months old. It was 34cm at birth and by 11 weeks old it was on the 91st centile. His head circumference is now just below the 91st centile and his weight is just above the 91st centile. His length is between the 50th and 75th centile. 

I have to take him back in 4 weeks time but now i'm really worried. :nope: It doesn't look big to me.

Should i be concerned?

Does my baby's head look big to you?!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







230179_10150606152050394_822315393_18683328_1457580_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 61


----------



## LoveleeB

I was told the same thing about my little one. It's scary to hear but most of the time it's just familial. My son had to have an ultrasound and then an MRI but the results were good. Ithink doctors just like to be overly cautious... Which is a good thing I think! Let me know if you have any questions that I might be able to answer as I know how scared I was at first.


----------



## babyno9

Thanks. Yes i am quite scared actually :( I have to take him back in 4 weeks! Thats a whole month i have to be worried. Can you remember the size of your LOs head and what age he was? Was he bigger than average in weight too? Do you think my baby is just a bigger baby all over? Should i be so worried? :( Sorry :(


----------



## GeorgeyGal

My LO too has a generously proportioned bonce, curtesy of OH and his large headed clan, I have never had cause to worry about it, looks in proportion to me if not a lil on the large side (my LOs). LO head cir is 91st, height 50th, weight 75th. My doc and paed as Ive seen many for LOs reflux issues have never commented at all. I was always told the percentiles are all normal be it if you are in the 1st or 100th or off the chart its just an average. Id worry to if I was told LO would need tests, who wouldnt, but really Im sure everything is fine, to be honest I have heard alot of crap from the docs, hopefully a paedeatrician can put your mind at rest x

Ill post measurements when LOs asleep, looks like they are v similar. x


----------



## Mrs IKW

He looks perfect! Violet actually does have a big head as she isnt as in proportion as your LO, her head is and has always been in the 98th percentile (it was even measuring big at growth scans!) and her height is in the 96th percentile but her weight is a lot lower, either the 50th or 70th, I cant remember. Her Dr said its totally fine and lots of babies have big heads and just 'grow into' them as they get older and it all balances out. Dont be worried! Violet had a head type scan for something unrelated and she is totally fine. Her Dr is incrediably cautious so if there was the slightest propblem or concern with her head then she'd be on it! P.s. Her signature pic actually makes her head look bigger than it is! Lol!


----------



## KatelynsMummy

A friend of mine (studying child development) did some thorough re-search about head circumference, and a childs head will grow more rapidly than the body (hence having a "big head") the body does eventually catch up and the head is no longer classed as big even though its the same size iykwim?
They do however, have to check but most of the time its nothing to worry about, i wouldnt stress yourself about it hun <3 <3 im sure your LO is just perfect! <3


----------



## bumpy_j

AWHHHHH, he does kinda have a big head...but it's really really reallly cute!! It definitely doesn't look 'worryingly' big or anything. n'awh, he's lovely.
my LO was 50th percentile for weight when he was born but only like 34th for head circumference, didn't really think it mattered to be honest, some people have big heads and some people have small heads :shrug:


----------



## bumpy_j

GeorgeyGal said:


> My LO too has a generously proportioned bonce, curtesy of OH and his large headed clan, I have never had cause to worry about it, looks in proportion to me if not a lil on the large size. LO head cir is 91st, height 50th, weight 75th. My doc and paed as Ive seen many for LOs reflux issues have never commented at all. *I was always told the percentiles are all normal be it if you are in the 1st or 100th or off the chart its just an average*. Id worry to if I was told LO would need tests, who wouldnt, but really Im sure everything is fine, to be honest I have heard alot of crap from the docs, hopefully a paedeatrician can put your mind at rest x
> 
> Ill post measurements when LOs asleep, looks like they are v similar. x

:thumbup:


----------



## natty1985

He doesnt look like he has a big head at all !! My two sons have larger than average heads hun please dont worry im positive everything will be fine!!

Hes beautiful :) xxx


----------



## rachmumtobe

I wouldn't look at him and think that hun, looks perfect to me :)


----------



## babyno9

aw thanks everyone. These doctors have alot to answer for! I wish i hadn't of taken him now.

I'm glad that some of you have babies with larger heads, makes me feel abit better. dp keeps telling me Vinnie is ok and hasn't got a big head and even said 'was the doctor wearing her glasses?'. lol


----------



## thedog

He looks perfectly normal hun!! My LO has quite a biggish head/face but he is big all round so i've never thought anything of it, his face looked bigger when he was younger but now he's grown longer/taller he's in proportion.
I'm sure everythings ok, he's bloomin cute!! xx


----------



## babyno9

aw thank you!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

7wks - 39.8
11 wks - 41.6


----------



## babyno9

GeorgeyGal said:


> 7wks - 39.8
> 11 wks - 41.6

They sound like my baby's measurements. He was 34cm at birth, 42cm at 11 weeks and 45cm at 30 weeks.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

babyno9 said:


> GeorgeyGal said:
> 
> 
> 7wks - 39.8
> 11 wks - 41.6
> 
> They sound like my baby's measurements. He was 34cm at birth, 42cm at 11 weeks and 45cm at 30 weeks.Click to expand...

Ah cool. Hope your feeling alot more reassured now. Big head, big brain :winkwink: Seriously dont worry babies comes in all sorts of shapes and sizes x


----------



## GeorgeyGal

delete sorry dupe


----------



## babyno9

GeorgeyGal said:


> babyno9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeorgeyGal said:
> 
> 
> 7wks - 39.8
> 11 wks - 41.6
> 
> They sound like my baby's measurements. He was 34cm at birth, 42cm at 11 weeks and 45cm at 30 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah cool. Hope your feeling alot more reassured now. Big head, big brain :winkwink: Seriously dont worry babies comes in all sorts of shapes and sizes xClick to expand...

Yes i do, thank you! He must be smart like me! :haha:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

sorry, v slow connection, not posting in full!


----------



## babyno9

GeorgeyGal said:


> sorry, v slow connection, not posting in full!

aww he is lovely hun!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

tehee he looks slightly scared there so I took it down! he had just woken up though and had a camera shoved in his face.


----------



## Odd Socks

bella's head is between 91-98th centile.
she's on 50th centile for height & about the 25th for weight.
xx


----------



## welshprincess

i too need to join in :haha: my boy too as a rather large noggin he is just ovet 75th for weight also 91st for length and smack on 99th for head but my hv seems more concerned over his weight gain :shrug:


----------



## peanut56

It doesn't look too big!
My LO's head has always been in the 90th percentile (height 25th, weight 50th) and the doctors have never been worried about it.


----------



## LoveleeB

babyno9 said:


> Thanks. Yes i am quite scared actually :( I have to take him back in 4 weeks! Thats a whole month i have to be worried. Can you remember the size of your LOs head and what age he was? Was he bigger than average in weight too? Do you think my baby is just a bigger baby all over? Should i be so worried? :( Sorry :(

My little guy was about 8 months when they commented on his head size. His weight, height and head size were all above the 90th percentile but I don't remember quite what they were. The doctors have since decided that he's just a big boy and that big heads must run in the family. I wouldn't worry, most of the time it's nothing. The one test the doctor does have me do for my son is hold a toy above his head to make sure he can look up with his eyes. The eye nerve is (from what I was told) the first to get pinched if there is a problem so it would be noticed there first. 

I hope I'm helping and not making you worry more - I just know that when I was in your situation I wanted as much information as possible. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellkj

My guy has a big head, too! I don't think it looks big, but then when I see him next to other babies his age, I think it does. His head was 14.5 inches at birth (36.8 cm) and actually when they did his ultrasound at the end of my pregnancy, his head was measuring off the charts, literally! It was out of the 100% percentile. When he was born the nurse measured his head twice (thank god for that c-section!) because they were surprised.

His doctor hasn't said anything to me (yet) and I do try not to worry. We actually found my husbands birth records and his head was 14 inches at birth (no shock there), so I think I can say where it came from. Your little guy looks perfect, and it's like I tell my guy all the time, "you're just full of brains and you'll make mommy lots of money one day ;-)" Try not to worry, you have a perfect little cutie right there!


----------



## Seity

It's only if there is a sudden change in percentiles (up or down) that there should be any cause for concern and even then it can still be normal. Sounds like your LO's HC has stayed around the 91st centile, so no worries.


----------



## maddog37

Everyone's already reassured you, so I just want to say ...

How wonderfully cute is your baby's head! Absolutely perfect! :)

My mom keeps saying my LO has a big head but that he probably got it from the Caucasian side. Apparently (dunno if this is even a fact) Asian babies have smaller heads at the beginning. I think it just looks like he has a big head cuz his weight is in like the 5th percentile, height 85th percentile, and his head around 50 percentile, so he's a tad like a lollipop.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Seity said:


> It's only if there is a sudden change in percentiles (up or down) that there should be any cause for concern and even then it can still be normal. Sounds like your LO's HC has stayed around the 91st centile, so no worries.

Second time tonight, I agree with you! :haha::thumbup:


OP- Nolan has been literally off the chart since 3 months, it was something we kept an eye on as it jumped quite a bit within a few months. Now it has finally started to follow a curve (off the chart still but curving) and the doctor is pretty comfortable with it. More than likely he is perfectly normal but it is definitely not a bad thing to keep an eye on it. :flower:

AND... big head means big brain.. or just a lot of air. :blush::haha:


----------



## babyno9

aww thanks ladies, you're all great. I feel much more reassured now! Nice to know i'm not the only one whos baby has a 'big swede'. :haha:


----------



## Brieanna

Glad everyone has made you feel better! My daughter's head was 35.5 cm at birth. When I see your baby I don't think 'big head" honestly. I was thinking as long as the baby stays around the same percentile (doesn't suddenly jump from 50th to 99th percentile between appointments for example) then it is normal, but I am not a doctor. :)


----------



## welshprincess

i got his measurements it was 36cm at birth and 41cm at 8weeks but he aint had any more measurements since


----------



## minties

Looks fine to me - his head circumference is just below the 75th percentile in my chart? That matches up nicely with his other measurements.

My LOs head was 36cm at birth, so on the 75th percentile then but it's around the 50th now.


----------



## FlossyF

My LO head was 38cm at birth and has always been on the 99th percentile, and we had an appointment at the hospital for her big head and as soon as we walked in the doctor looked at my OH head and said that she just takes after her daddy cos he's got a big head too and in LO notes it says that her daddy has trouble getting hats.


----------



## Bingo

My LO was just measured and weighed again and at almost 10 months she is around 75th in weight and head circumference and only around 25th in length. Daddy has a big head though lol.

Please try not to worry, your LO looks just gorgeous to me. :hugs: Like someone already said, some Dr's just like to air on the side of caution. That can be a good thing.


----------



## BabaPu

My lo was noted as having a big head during the 3rd trimester scans! The consultant didn't seem too concerned about it and, as I have diabetes, they were more worried about the size of his abdomin. I, of course, was more worried about having to push out this big-headed child and had visions of an abnormally large head and tiny body coming out of me.

As the others have said, babies do tend to have bigger heads which they then grow into.


----------



## tina_h75

My son has a 'large' head as well. He had a couple of extra measurements but he wasn't too much out of proportion with the rest of his growth so there were not any concerns. Word of warning though - babies with larger heads have more of a balance problem so watch out for clumsiness and bumps! x


----------



## summer rain

my LOs head is 45cm too, the GP (she is also a paediatrician) has never been concerned even though he has jumped centiles in HC, my second youngest was always about 2cm off the top of the chart on paper for HC, he is 4 and his HC is 55.5cm it runs in the family so its expected their HC will be big. None of them have had any health problems related to head size xx

ETA: he is on the 75th in height and 25th in weight so tall, slim with a big head :D


----------



## Dizzymum

You're baby's head looks lovely to me.......not big at all. I hate the way Drs say that kind of thing. They don't realise that it will make us worry like hell.

Your baby is such a little cutie btw xxx


----------

